# Beckhoff KL6301 KNX 14 Byte String



## markusboehmer (14 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe eine spezielle Frage zur KL6301.
Ich habe die Klemme schon seit längerer Zeit an einer Beckhoff CX1010 mit mehreren KNX Eingabegeräten im Einsatz. Alles funktioniert zuverlässig soweit.

Jetzt hab ich zusätzlich einen MDT Glastaster installiert der die Anzeige von 14 Byte Meldungen erlaubt. Nun möchte ich im SPS Programm eine Meldung generieren und über die KL6301 an den Bus senden. Ich weiß aber nicht ob das möglich ist. Hab dazu auf dem Beckhoff Infosys und der TCknx library nichts passendes gefunden. Wenn keiner eine Lösung weiß, wäre ich auch für einen Workaround dankbar. 

MfG Markus


----------



## SPS-Andy (7 Januar 2022)

Hallo,

zu Beckhoff kann ich leider nichts genaues Sagen. Aber habe so was ähnliches mit einer S7 und einem Gateway Profinet<-> KNX Laufen.
Da sieht das ganze so aus:




funktioniert ganz gut!
Lasse z.B. Anzeigen morgens wenn Glätte droht. Oder auch Spielereien wie Geburtstagswünsche ;-)

Hoffe das Hilft ein wenig


----------



## markusboehmer (8 Januar 2022)

Danke für die Antwort! Ich werde wenn ich Zeit habe Mal etwas experimentieren.


----------

